# Mr. Bones Belgium '07 Trip



## mr_bones (May 29, 2007)

Having wanted to explore abroad for a very long time, i was very excited when it finally came into fruition.

With a few ideas and suggestions in the pipeline, Jaff Fox, Valan and i headed for Belgium armed with a Fiat Panda, a laptop and GPS.
Owing to it being a bank holiday, the only available ferry crossing was 4.45am (GMT) so we arrived in Calais with plenty of time to swan into the local patisserie, stuff our faces with sugar and pastry and head off for Kasteel Van Mesen....

.....Except our genius idea of thinking it was actually in the town of Mesen turned out to be a bit wrong, eventually we arrived in 'Lede' (60 miles away from Mesen) and was greeted with this - Belgium's very own ROYAL beedingwood house.










































After admiring the fact that most of the stained glass had survived, the attention to detail every part of the building was immense and the floors were almost immaculate we retired for the day as we had been up for a very long time! The local chavs weren't happy to see that we were in their smashing ground anyway!

The next day we headed for a place that i had only seen in 1 other report and on 1 website - Chateaux Noisy, a 19th century sibling to the 12th century Chateaux further down the same hill. Aesthetically this place was amazing, despite being of relatively new build - the exuberant use of marble and ornate plasterwork combined with turrets, towers, carved wood and metal castings brought the place to life.



















































We bumped into a group of 4 other explorers who were from the Netherlands and Belgium respectively. They told us some of the history of the place and pointed us up the half removed staircase to the central clocktower, which in my opinion is the most prominent feature and gives an amazing view all round.

After we left here, we headed towards 'Hasard à Cheratte', not named 'Hasard' for no reason. The entrance was hazardous enough, but when we finally did reach the buildings themselves, we were greeted by random holes in the floor that led to 30ft drops!

























This was some sort of mining facility and while the main building looked almost 'castle like', there was a huge concrete tower in the middle of the site that stood out as a landmark for miles around. As we reached the higher levels we saw that a huge group of 15 or so other explorers were pouring in, we eventually greeted them and they were pretty friendly - and showed us a much easier way out!!!!!!

After deciding against the appropriately named 'Dentiste de S***thole' due to rumours of needles and junkies we headed off in sight of an army barracks but it wasn't where we were told it was! 


The next day we headed towards 'Joseph Lemaire' hospital which i am told was very grand in its day, today it was host to the most grafitti i have seen in a single building, it could almost even be appreciated here.


----------



## mr_bones (May 29, 2007)

After our relaxed explore here we headed towards the amazing industrial ruin that is Forges de Clabecq. Unfortunately the glory of getting inside the perimeter was very shortlived as a dumper truck trundled past just as we were walking down the side of a building - we eventually sneaked out after giving the driver the runaround - really dissapointed as the place looks amazing and it was only bad timing that let us down! Not even a single photo taken either.

Our last location was a military hospital in a predominantly Jewish town, around 75% of pedestrians and cyclists were wearing the traditional outfit. This place was a bit of a non starter as Jaff scoped it out and it looked much as though it had started to become used again and well secured. 
This is the frontage..





All in all quite a fruitful trip, especially for a first one abroad. Hope to return at some point to tie up loose ends and visit some more of the places that are over there.

Enjoy!


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2007)

Wow! What can I say? I really did enjoy that, Mr. B; thanks for showing those. 
I've seen the Mesen Castle before on Belgian ue sites and is a favourite of mine and was good to see how it looks now, plus the other places you explored. They certainly have some interesting places over there.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Reaperman (May 29, 2007)

Great stuff there, 

I take it you stayed in a hotel rather than attempted to kip in a fiat panda?! 

The Chateau Noisy looks great. The decor is fantastic. Judging by your photos Laimaire is looking a lot more graffed up than it was in 2006 which is a pity.

Belive it or not Dave and I made the Mesen mistake ourselves! only we ran out of time as it was our last day and never got to see it!  

How did you like Hasard De charett? Its your first mining site isnt it? Its a fantastic place but its sad to see it in such a state. ps its a coal mine I think production ended in the 70's

Its a real shame about not getting to see forges de Clabeq, Its one of my favourites from my trip. A truly huge place, Maybe one for next time.


----------



## mr_bones (May 29, 2007)

Foxylady;13458; said:


> Wow! What can I say? I really did enjoy that, Mr. B; thanks for showing those.
> I've seen the Mesen Castle before on Belgian ue sites and is a favourite of mine and was good to see how it looks now, plus the other places you explored. They certainly have some interesting places over there.
> 
> Cheers
> Foxy



Thanks Foxy - glad you liked it!


----------



## mr_bones (May 29, 2007)

Reaperman;13459; said:


> Great stuff there,
> 
> I take it you stayed in a hotel rather than attempted to kip in a fiat panda?!
> 
> ...




We stayed at a campsite for 6 euros a night  there was barely anmy room to move in the car!

Noisy is fantastic, we were also lucky with the weather there - sun just started to show through!

Hasard de Charett - i thought it was really amazing and would ideally have stayed longer myself but we had to leave with the other group and we were losing daylight, lets also say that getting in tired us out quite a lot

Forges de Clabecq - one for a day trip methinks


----------



## Reaperman (May 29, 2007)

mr_bones;13461; said:


> We stayed at a campsite for 6 euros a night  there was barely anmy room to move in the car!



Thought you might have done something like that I couldnt imagine spending a night in a panda!



mr_bones;13461; said:


> lets also say that getting in tired us out quite a lot



Didnt involve a steep hill / cliff did it?

Glad you had a good time, I'll look foreward to seeing some more photos.


----------



## Pagan (May 29, 2007)

What a brilliant road trip! well done guys-all the locations look great!


----------



## mr_bones (May 29, 2007)

Reaperman;13465; said:


> Didnt involve a steep hill / cliff did it?
> 
> Glad you had a good time, I'll look foreward to seeing some more photos.



Yep! Was the most fun 

thanks mate i will put some more up over the coming week (hopefully)


----------



## King Al (May 29, 2007)

Nice one, I like your not to subtle advertising there, also I like pic 14 (the one looking down) very scary, you just look so high up and the slight angle of the pic gives it that dangerous feel, I like it!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 29, 2007)

Opacity's Motts has also visited this place as well:

http://www.opacity.us/gallery130_grey_days.htm


----------



## indy (May 29, 2007)

looking good bones mate, glad you got your passport, holland i reckon next...


----------



## lost (May 29, 2007)

I need to get a passport and soon! The stuff over there is awesome. I also have long-distance transport almost equally as unsuitable as a Panda, so should have fun.


----------



## Jaff_fox (May 29, 2007)

I've spent many a night in it, cramp is not thw word 



Reaperman;13465; said:


> Thought you might have done something like that I couldnt imagine spending a night in a panda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaperman (May 29, 2007)

Jaff_fox;13478; said:


> I've spent many a night in it, cramp is not thw word



Rather you than me!  

how many miles did you do?


----------



## Jondoe_264 (May 29, 2007)

Hey,

Looks like you three had a blinder of a trip! Cool piccies Marlon! Glad youz got to see some fantastical fairytale looking locations, Messen is uber pretty, even as decrepid as it has become! Awesome, awesome! 

Mr. Bones Belgium '07 Trip = *special*



JD


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2007)

Hey Mr B,

What can I say, apart from I'm speechless! 
Superb buildings in stunning settings. That stained glass rose window (even the chavs have left it alone!) Perhaps the foreign chavs have a bit more respect than ours!! 
Chateau Noisey -well, what a magnificent ruin -love the roof-top views with those turrets, and the ornate ribbed ceiling reminds me of the ceilings at Strawberry Hill.
Well done to you and your fellow Urban Explorers and thanks a lot for sharing your trip with us!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2007)

P.s. -was Mr Dracula there, or did you do that?


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2007)

Absolutely smashing stuff. Great photos and very atmospheric.

I'm very jealous!

(And you'll have to show me these places once I've stopped messing about with Pyestock).

All the best,
Simon


----------



## mr_bones (May 31, 2007)

Many thanks Lightbuouy, Jondoe and Simon

Simon - Talking of Pyestock, how was your most recent visit ;-)

glad you all appreciate it, I couldn't have co-ordinated a trip like this without a little help though!


----------



## mr_bones (May 31, 2007)

Lightbuoy;13551; said:


> P.s. -was Mr Dracula there, or did you do that?



That thing was already there! Gave us a fright though, fumblimg around in the dark and come across the 'body'!


----------

